# Kennocott giving mountainside a facelift



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just thought I'd post this link:

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=35193796&ni...t-to-rehabilitate-mountainside&s_cid=queue-19


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good press is a tough sell.

Put up something bad about Kennecott and you'll get a thousand hits.

.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

It's sure been an eyesore for long enough. Good on them though.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

If some people only knew how much crystalline monoclinic selenium (the red powdery kind) was buried up there in massive dump sites........

I digress.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> If some people only knew how much crystalline monoclinic selenium (the red powdery kind) was buried up there in massive dump sites........
> 
> I digress.


Along with Arsenic, Cadmium, Crystalline Silica, etc.

They actually do a supreme job at environmental protection.

I don't know if it is the threat of not getting the bond back or just doing the right thing - there might be no difference.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I think they do a pretty good job now. Having worked at the 4th line expansion, Barney's Canyon, Moly Building, Tailings Pond, Refinery, Power Plant, Refinery and the Concentrator I can tell you some stories about stuff that has been buried by the truckload and allowed to leach into the earth and the water supply. There is a reason that the western half of the Valley must purchase all of it's water from other areas that have clean wells and pump it to reservoirs.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I think they do a pretty good job now. Having worked at the 4th line expansion, Barney's Canyon, Moly Building, Tailings Pond, Refinery, Power Plant, Refinery and the Concentrator I can tell you some stories about stuff that has been buried by the truckload and allowed to leach into the earth and the water supply. There is a reason that the western half of the Valley must purchase all of it's water from other areas that have clean wells and pump it to reservoirs.


I have worked at the Power Plant and the Smelter. 

.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

and you are still smiling? I understand your memory situation a little more clearly now.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> and you are still smiling? I understand your memory situation a little more clearly now.


The boilers were fine. I didn't volunteer for the smelter.


----------

